# lip balm question



## *Cakes (Aug 9, 2004)

I have the basic percentages for ingredients to make lip balm. How does it affect the balm if I do not include any "Brittle at room temperature" (cocoa butter) ingredients. I have seen a few recipes that do not include it and I could make some right away if it's not needed. But i'm guessing that it makes for a harder/better balm?

Thanks!


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Most lip balms use three basic ingredients: Butter, oil, beeswax. You can use any butter you'd like, it needn't be cocoa. I use shea butter at 50% of my recipe for a nice, smooth gliding lip balm. A lot will depend on where you live as to how the lip balm holds up. Cold weather can use softer recipes, hot areas will need more wax or harder butters.


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

Kesoaps,

I use shea and mango in my lip balm. Are you having a problem with graininess? I've read that cooking it to really hot tempers it so it doesn't grain, but I haven't tried it yet. Was wondering your take.

Cakes,

I do use some cocoa butter. I use undeoderized for my Lavender lemongrass balm, but the mint and unflavored I use regular and there's a cocoa-y taste with it.

Bethany


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

I do not use "brittle" butter at all in my lip balm. Increase the bees wax by a little and you'll be fine. Bees wax is really hard and works well if you increase it when illiminating the brittle butter. My lip balm is really smooth and moisturizing. And it lasts a really long time on the lips.

While making it and when testing, just put a small amount on a spoon and stick in the freezer for a minute or two. Rub your finger over it and make sure it feels cool. If it's too firm, add more oil. If it's too soft, add more bees wax. Keep track of what you do! 

Good luck!
Penny


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Bethany, sorry I didn't see this until now. I haven't had much of a graininess problem, but of course you'll probably send the lip balm fairies my way now that I've said that


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

What's weird is I make a lotion bar with shea in it and it never gets grainy. I don't get it. I wonder if it is the higher percentage of shea....mystery.

And when I first make them they are nice and smooth - they seem to get grainy over time.

Bethany


----------



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't mean to hi-jack the thread, but has anyone made a balm with just apricot kernel oil, beeswax, and peppermint oil? I bought one at a craft fair this weekend that listed just these three ingredients, and it's excellent. I'd love to make it if anyone knows the percentages on that one. I guess that one would be included in the list of balms that don't include brittle at room temp ingredients! Thanks!


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I'd start with 30% beeswax on that one. If it's too soft, up it by five percent and see what you get. As for the peppermint, that's just your flavoring so you won't need much. In fact, I'd be careful or you'll have a very cool set of lips


----------



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks Kesoaps! I'm trying it!


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

Kesoaps and Melissa, that's exactly the one I make. I use (for one tube of lip balm) 1/2 tsp. beeswax, 1 tsp. apricot kernel or olive oil, and 2 drops of peppermint essential oil. So it's twice as much oil as beeswax. I love the texture and the firmness seems to be just right, even in hot weather. I heat my oil and beeswax together in a small metal measuring cup over a candle flame, and it only takes a minute, then stir in the EO with a toothpick or the handle of a spoon, and pour into the empty tube.

~Lannie


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

How does it feel in winter, Lannie? I used to do the equal parts oil, butter and wax but found it far too hard; created too much drag in winter. I might try just oil and beeswax to see how it works.


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

It's fine in winter. I usually have one in my purse if we're going somewhere, and between the heat in the car, the heat in the stores, etc. it doesn't freeze or anything. I have had it harden to the point that it takes a swipe across my bottom lip to get it "going" properly, but that's all. If I'm outside (here at home) for a while, I just put it in my pocket and it stays warm enough. Winter is when I use it the most because the air's so dry.

~Lannie


----------

